# Official RP Guidelines



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Hey guys, I was wandering around the forums when it suddenly occurred to me that there have been no real 'rules' as such posted for GMing and participating in RP's. So, I thought I'd take a shot at writing some. Feel free to comment and offer amendments and additions.

*General*
Have Fun
Always the most important rule, have fun! These RP's are for your benefit and your enjoyment, please, don't ruin it for others. 

Keep it real
Do not try and alter the story so all it ends up talking about is how awesome your character is. Again, this is just being considerate to other players. 

*Recruitment threads:*
Rules:
One way to make an RP run a little smoother is for a GM to have some form of rules for everyone to follow (including the GM.) Remember this is 40k after all, so bearing on the side of harsh reality is probably acceptable. Make sure to give deaths a good reason though don't have someone just up and die from something they should normally survive.

RPer's, always make sure to follow the rules and when in doubt, PM the GM (and know, he cant fix your ford... well its possible but unlikely.)

*Action threads:*
Follow your fluff
One thing about these is that players taking part need to keep in mind that they are not only playing characters but, after a fashion, building a story. There-in lies a problem sometimes. Going against background(traitor Grey Knights for example) really make it hard for people to take the character seriously. Having fun is important but so is keeping in-line with the history(unless the GM is running his own universe). Participation is also an important factor. Life throws monkey wrenches in the gubbinz, a fact we all know. But, if one go into an RP knowing that they won't have time for it or will lose interest soon, they should think how it will affect the overall RP and whether or not they should take part. It's a small responsibility of sorts. Nothing is more annoying than having a good RP going when all of a sudden folks start dropping out. Of couse, GMing comes in on this as well. If the GM isn't keeping it enjoyable folks will likely find themselves moving on. 

Restrict use of "Out Of Context" text
_OOC is only to be used to clarify a situation, not to jeer at each other or give hints._ Please, keep it to a minimum, it ruins the flow of the story and eventually you have whole pages of OOC stuff, which totally ruins the RP for everyone. 

*GM's:*
GMing
Alright, being the GM your are in a position of power, do not abuse it! It may be your thread, but it isn't just your game, there are other player's feelings and online experience involved. If you start swaying everything your character's way, or favouring a player, you will find people leaving your RP. Be fair and honest. 

Style
Please state your preferred style of play before starting an action thread. By this I mean when making decisions whether you prefer to consult the dice or the fluff, or a mix of both. This will greatly affect the style of play and whether some players join or not. 

Keep the thread alive GM
When GMing, one needs to have a working plan on what he/she wants to accomplish, from beginning to end. An open, free-style of RPing can lead to certain things coming up that the GM didn't plan. He/she needs to be ready for things like this to keep the story flowing to keep those playing interested but at the same time be able to rein in over-zealous RPers who try to take the story in a direction totally opposite of what the GM intended. This is where a 'set in stone' RP works. The players are given instructions, information on what the need to do(or the GM herds them to where he wants them) so the story continues on. 

*Rper's:*
Godmodding
If you are participating, please do not 'godmod'. This is when you, as a participant, start dictating what others are doing, or what happens to them without their express permission. It will often ruin it for another player, or sometimes the whole thread when someone other than the GM starts dictating action. 

Problems with other players
If you have a dispute with another player, please, take it to the PM, don't ruin the game with your inter-player bitching. Just because you have a problem with someone does not mean the other players need to hear about it. If it's private, take it to the private messages. Do not be abusive, this forum has a good reputation as a friendly place to be, keep it that way. 

Don't overstretch
Just a quick note, don't try to be involved in too many RP's at once, it can affect your enjoyment, and may mean that you don't participate as much in some and more in others, which is unfair to the other RPers who are really into the game. This is entirely down to personal preference. All things are good in moderation! 

(Edited the guidelines; didn't alter or remove any of them, just organized them into one of five sections to make it easier to see where certain guidelines apply the most.-darkreever)

Again, if anyone has more suggestions and/or amendments, please feel free to speak up. :victory:

Thanks to the following people for their contributions
Shogun Nate
Col. Schafer
surreal-mind
Thomas2


OXC


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

These are all good points for RPing. One big one missed is the GMs roll in keeping the thread alive and updated. Too many times you see a good RP thread die because it goes nowhere. When GMing, one needs to have a working plan on what he/she wants to accomplish, from beginning to end. An open, free-style of RPing can lead to certain things coming up that the GM didn't plan. He/she needs to be ready for things like this to keep the story flowing to keep those playing interested but at the same time be able to rein in over-zealous RPers who try to take the story in a direction totally opposite of what the GM intended. This is where a 'set in stone' RP works. The players are given instructions, information on what the need to do(or the GM herds them to where he wants them) so the story continues on. 

One thing about these is that players taking part need to keep in mind that they are not only playing characters but, after a fashion, building a story. There-in lies a problem sometimes. Going against background(traitor Grey Knights for example) really make it hard for people to take the character seriously. Having fun is important but so is keeping in-line with the history(unless the GM is running his own universe). Participation is also an important factor. Life throws monkey wrenches in the gubbinz, a fact we all know. But, if one go into an RP knowing that they won't have time for it or will lose interest soon, they should think how it will affect the overall RP and whether or not they should take part. It's a small responsibility of sorts. Nothing is more annoying than having a good RP going when all of a sudden folks start dropping out. Of couse, GMing comes in on this as well. If the GM isn't keeping it enjoyable folks will likely find themselves moving on.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks Nate, if you don't mind ill copy and paste those points into the main post so its easier for other members to access :wink:


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

great guidelines man, here are some other suggestions :grin:
players, always make sure to follow the rules (most RP's have some stated rules...) and when in doubt, PM the GM (and know, he cant fix your ford... well its possible but unlikely)

GM's, make sure you state rules and stick too them... this is 40k after all, so bearing on the side of harsh reality is probably acceptable. Make sure to give deaths a good reson though... dont have someone just up and die from something they should normally survive.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

well, I dont like spamming a thread, but I am online. The suggestions you have stated are the reason that this is here, because we need some rules for RP's. You seem to have locked onto the idea nice and fast, and we need our enforcers out there. Read the rules, and remember them, make our RP's the best around


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

This is a good thread. Would be better if it were a sticky though. . .


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

I agree with solitaire. Mayhaps a PM to Jez is in order to see if he might sticky this to the top so it doesn't get lost in the shifting mire of the forum. Well, that and you don't have to keep finding reasons to bump without bumping :biggrin:!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Good idea Shogun, I do want this stickied so people would always see it, actually makes it useful


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Mahap a new rule? Keep number of rp's to a minimum, so you dont get overstreached. (Me being a perfect example of what not to do.:grin


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

bahaha, I do believe that is personal choice to be honest. Some people can do it better than others, its all down to your discretion, but a note shall be added. Thanks Schafer


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hmmmm... this looks really well-thought-out. Nice to see you taking things into your own hands, Commander.

You just forgot to mention that players shouldn't do impossible things, like saying they have a shield that's impossible to bypass, and therefore cannot be hurt. That makes the RP completely unfair, and unenjoyable to the other RPers.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

That falls under godmoding I believe.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Col. Schafer said:


> Mahap a new rule? Keep number of rp's to a minimum, so you dont get overstreached. (Me being a perfect example of what not to do.:grin


haha Im running 4 as of now lol and one is a 3 GM massive RP.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Well like it has been said, plenty of people are orginised to do that kind of thing.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

These are all 'suggestions', I presume?


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

As Ordo states, these are just guidelines to help both the GM and the people taking part enjoy the RP to it's fullest. By using it, one could cut a lot of problems that may occur during the RP and keep it moving and fun lol. And that, is a very good thing :biggrin:!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Fenrakk101 said:


> These are all 'suggestions', I presume?


who is this aimed at? I have 2 going in action threads, nearing the end, and 2 in the works, Also included in another RP where I'm not a GM, and I'll prolly start more once my others are finished.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

No, the guidelines themselves I'm talking about


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Yea, all suggestions, but ones that are recommended to be followed :wink:


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

As far as not over-stretching, having a few characters you use in all your RP's, while un-original, helps keep the confusion down. Another added bonus of doing this is it can build up fluff for one character, lead to interesting equipment... and maybe even lead to a really cool conversion for that character into an IC for your tabletop army (for freindly games, of course)


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

keep OOC to a minimum maybe?


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Agreed, OOC is only to be used to clarify a situation, not to jeer at each other or give hints. If you want to do that, do it IC please.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Great thread OXC.

I've decided to stamp it with the term official. Awesome job!


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Col. Schafer said:


> Mahap a new rule? Keep number of rp's to a minimum, so you dont get overstreached. (Me being a perfect example of what not to do.:grin


Damn, knew I was doing something wrong.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Here's another suggestion.

GM's should try and avoid it just turning into a story about how awesomely powerful and strong there character is. I've only mentioned GM here as for others it is basically God-Modding.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Dessel_Ordo said:


> As far as not over-stretching, having a few characters you use in all your RP's, while un-original, helps keep the confusion down. Another added bonus of doing this is it can build up fluff for one character, lead to interesting equipment..


While thats true, sometimes we can take characters a bit to far, like Veldt (no offense Chrisman, he's a cool character and all but he is a good example) and how he survives possession and is not figured out or killed by other Imperial groups.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks Jez k:

Duly noted Thomas2, although I have always found that is to the players discretion, and often GM's don't play their own characters all that much to be honest.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

To expand further on thomas2's point:

While taking part in a RP, if a GM has a character in it, it should only play a minor part. The character should be there to help keep the story going but not changing the overall flow of the story. Case in point, check out darkreever's _Deathwatch_ RP threads. He is the GM and he has a character in it but he uses him only to keep the story moving along and doesn't make him out to be better/uber-er/etc. than the rest of us taking part in the RP. In my eyes, this is how a GM who's taking a direct part with a character in an RP should do it. 

Also, when GMing an RP, one shouldn't be out to 'win'. If the GM is stacking the deck against the RPers then where is the fun in that. Yes, part of the GM's job is to create challenges. Without them the RP becomes boring and people lose interest. However, the GM should NEVER use his power to shape an RP where those taking part can't win. That is true God-Modding. When characters who've taken part in an RP are casually tossed aside and killed without any real recourse, why would someone take part or to continue to RP with that GM? 

Another point I'd like to touch on is respecting your fellow RPers. Recently in the _Destoryer of Worlds-Imperium sign up thread_, it degenerated into a childish rant. This is unacceptable, in my mind. When you interact with others, you should do so responsibly and respectfully. This is an online community filled with many people from many different nations, covering a wide age-range but one should NOT lower themselves to the school-yard pissing matches of kids. If someone disagrees with something, the people sort it out like adults or barring that, with maturity. If the parties are unable to, they should rethink taking part in the RP. 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Ah damnit, good points Shogun, but my ability to edit the post has timed out. If i get the chance, ill get a mod or something to add those to the main post


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Shogun_Nate said:


> To expand further on thomas2's point:
> 
> While taking part in a RP, if a GM has a character in it, it should only play a minor part. The character should be there to help keep the story going but not changing the overall flow of the story. Case in point, check out darkreever's _Deathwatch_ RP threads. He is the GM and he has a character in it but he uses him only to keep the story moving along and doesn't make him out to be better/uber-er/etc. than the rest of us taking part in the RP. In my eyes, this is how a GM who's taking a direct part with a character in an RP should do it.
> 
> ...


Eek! so I'm childish now eh?

Also when I 'tossed' your char aside he wasnt actually intended to die... just putting that out there for you to do with it what you will...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

NoiseMarine, while you know that Nate's words are referring, in part, to what you posted in that thread; don't try and make this look like an attack on you.

Regardless of how open a place Heresy might be, what you posted was unnecessary and rude. You could have gotten the message across without having to use insults and it would be just as effective if not more.


Thanks for the mention in your post Nate; next Deathwatch updates should be up in the next day. Things have been hectic this week, finals and making my way back home and everything.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

First off, my post wasn't directed at anyone in particular, only that such things are childish, irregardless of who was saying what. That was my point. Such behaviour is unacceptable and should be avoided especially in an RP where many people will be taking part. This is true not only because courtesy is a good thing but because it black-marks a thread. If RPers and possible RPers see people acting in such a manner they have a tendency to avoid taking part because most of us want something that will be enjoyable and not bogged down with participants bickering. It's just a simple fact. 

Being mindful of others is an important part of keeping an RP thriving and continuing. That includes not taking liberties with other people's characters when writing one's own RP post if you aren't the GM. This may have already been covered previously though. 

The post wasn't aimed at anyone, including you Noisemarine. It was an observation I made after going back through previous and current RPs in my free time(quite a few in fact). RPing is a fun way to spend time while waiting for respones in other forums, etc. It should remain fun. I point these things out because I'd like to see RPs to continue cropping up but in a courteous fashion so they don't degenerate into squabbles between the people taking part. Someone NEEDED to point this out. Others may ignore them or pass it over because they want to avoid sounding like some fuddy-duddy or starting trouble, but I frankly will not. Rude and disrespectful behaviour is that, rude and disrespectful. And, if someone doesn't point it out, it goes on. 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Just reading what you put Darkreever, and that reminded of another thing to put in.

If you're a GM, and set up a roleplay, there is a rather large amount of work involved, either for thinking of new stories or keeping everything running smoothly. However, I'm sure the rest of you have lives that you need to attend to, so make sure that they are taken care of. People aren't expecting a daily update, and it's more on the work of the characters that signed up for it to make it work. So if you have exams coming up from spelling test, to PHd, make sure that that takes precedence than an online Roleplay. Everyone will understand.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Aye. I agree with Vaz on that one. Real life should always take precedence over an RP lol. I would think letting everyone know that one is busy and it might be a couple days before there's an update should keep folks from chomping at the bit.

Another point that might have been covered and I've missed is making sure that RPers don't over-extend themselves. I think GMs have been covered but RPers also need to be careful that they don't sign up for more RPs than they can handle. I've noticed that most of us will go for more than one RP given that it's a backup for when another RP hasn't been updated or slowing down. For me, two work great. I can go back and forth between them with no problem. Others might be able to do more or less depending on time constraints and other responsibilities. It makes an RP hard when someone doesn't post often due to them being in too many so just take care when joining an RP. Make sure you can give the time and effort to take part before signing up.

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Just a couple of new ones.

If you are intending to create a dual thread Roleplay, then ensuring that there is interaction is the main point, whether or not the two are fighting for the same side, or actually working against each other. If you have your faction/thread fighting merrily away, and the other faction fighting merrily away, what's the point in the duel thread system? You might as well have written two different RP's. Bear this is mind when planning a storyline, AND FOR THOSE WHO ARE ACTUALLY PARTICIPATING! The simplest way is for the players to actually check their oppo's threads once in a while, although the GM can decide to create a storyline (RE: darkreevers Deathwatch RP) which ties the two together at a certain stage.

Finally, if you are doing a two thread Roleplay, then announcing your intentions to another character from a different thread should be made, as not always your 'target', for want of another word may not always check the other thread. PMing, or making an announcement in the Recruitment thread may be the best bet.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Just want to bump this to see if we can't get any fresh suggestions, as well as make sure other members down here take a look at it. (At least the first post with the guidelines themselves.)


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Well, I have a small suggestion. 
If you at all go to the trouble of making an RP, try to keep it as much as possible inside the original story, and as down-to-earth as possible. For instance, try not to let it run out of control with people singlehandedly killing every opposition in a single post. This ruins much of the story, if ofc that was not exactly what you were trying to achive.
This might be just me, but stories that you actually need to think about your actions as they affect the story, are much funner, and an active GM should keep this in mind.
Regards to darkreever, he mostly has his roleplays under control, and that makes them quite fun to play, as long as you have the time. :biggrin:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

If I read your post right Mordeth, I believe much of what you posted is already part of the guidelines in the first post. (Under sections like GM, keep the thread alive, god modding, and don't overstretch.)

Personally, I don't know if there is anything more that can be added to the current set of guidelines, but that doesn't mean there are not other possible additions. So come on, other members have to have an idea or two they are willing to share.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Perhaps a stickied thread on how to make Characters?


----------

